# Is this an Asian Forest scorpion?



## alex346 (Feb 26, 2017)

What kind of scorpion is this? The guy at the local pet shop said Emperor Scorpion, but I know those are hard to get by since put on the CITES list. I think this is more of a Asian Forest scorpion, either heterometrus cyaneus or longimanus. Am I on the right track?







This guy is about 3" from head to beginning of tail (excluding curled tail, claws) and seems quite docile. Price was $19. This is my first scorpion; I have 4 tarantulas.







Would like to identify him/her to understand how to properly care for it. This was more of an impulse buy, not how I usually go about buying my T's.

Thanks!


----------



## Ran (Feb 26, 2017)

Definitely a Heterometrus species....looks to be H. petersii.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## alex346 (Feb 26, 2017)

Ran said:


> Definitely a Heterometrus species....looks to be H. petersii.


Thanks, Ran. I'll look for more info on h. petersii and heterometrus in general...


----------



## Collin Clary (Feb 26, 2017)

"Asian forest scorpion" is a common name that could easily apply to all 36 species of the genus _Heterometrus.
_
Yes, this is a _Heterometrus_ species, but it definitely is not _H. cyaneus _or _H. longimanus. _It appears to be either_ H. petersii _or _H. laoticus_. Clear pictures of the carapace, chela, 5th metasomal segment, and (if possible) pectines, would be needed to confirm the ID.

Care is simple: at least 4-6 inches of moist substrate suitable for burrowing (coco fiber, peat, and organic potting soil are good options), a large water dish, and a piece of bark to hide under.

Also, _P. imperator_ has actually been on CITES for decades, the exportation ban is far more recent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## alex346 (Feb 26, 2017)

Collin Clary said:


> Clear pictures of the carapace, chela, 5th metasomal segment, and (if possible) pectines, would be needed to confirm the ID.


Thanks, Colin for the very informative post! I'll get my other camera ready and will post some close-up in the next couple of days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex346 (Feb 27, 2017)

Colin, 

Here are more pictures with a better camera. 

Top view:






Side view:






Left chela:






Right chela on different background:






Another side view on white background:






Couldn't take a picture of the pectines... kinda hard handling a Digital SLR camera with one hand, while holding a scorpion with the other!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2017)

I think I see very sparse granulation there on the carapace, prob petersii and there's a good chance it's gravid imo.  Adult males can look pretty plump but usually not "that" much ime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## alex346 (Feb 27, 2017)

Galapoheros said:


> I think I see very sparse granulation there on the carapace, prob petersii and there's a good chance it's gravid imo.  Adult males can look pretty plump but usually not "that" much ime.


Gravid? Oh wow... that would make things really interesting.


----------



## Collin Clary (Feb 28, 2017)

Yup, female _H. petersii. _Good pictures, I wish everyone took ones that were this clear. 

Could potentially be gravid, or just very fat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex346 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for helping ID this scorpion, Galapoheros & Colin.

I've now placed her in a permanent enclosure, about 4" of coco fiber, 1/2" of "forest floor" cypress mulch (covering about 2/3's of the surface) hiding place, water dish and a fake plant... pretty much the same setup I have for my Panama Blonde tarantula. The forest floor mulch has helped retaining moisture.

Seems to be more active today, exploring her new surroundings... quite different from the almost bare tank she was kept at the pet shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 1, 2017)

Picture of enclosure?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 1, 2017)

Ensure it has proper humidity and temperatures, especially if it is gravid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex346 (Mar 2, 2017)

here's a picture of the enclosure (not a great pic; flash not cooperating)






made some changes last night... added more coco fiber and mulch





she likes to get in the water dish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 2, 2017)

alex346 said:


> here's a picture of the enclosure (not a great pic; flash not cooperating)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one thing in doing this weekend. A re house. And adding some mulch . And a better water dish / hide . Not too big on the current setup mine has


----------



## The Snark (Mar 2, 2017)

Cute. If that is in fact one of the forest oriented models... From observation: They love wet. Buried under soggy detritus layers is their dream come true. They are completely nocturnal. Ambient light really messes up their internal clock and bio functions. In the wild they won't go cruising until a good hour after dark.

This can be bewildering for hobbyist and expert alike. What differentiates between  Thai-Burmese deep rain forest models and say, Isan semi arid desert ones. Which prefers what?


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 4, 2017)

alex346 said:


> here's a picture of the enclosure (not a great pic; flash not cooperating)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mulch is not good for them.  You should remove it.  They need several inches of moist substrate to burrow in.  

Also, why is the hide sideways?  It cannot hide in that.


----------



## alex346 (Mar 4, 2017)

@darkness975

She has already dug a burrow on the center of the hide. That hide is too long for that enclosure and doesn't fit side to side, I got it for a 10-gal. tank. I may cut it or get something different.

Why do you think the mulch is not good? It pet quality, not exposed to pesticides, etc. helps retain moisture, etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 4, 2017)

alex346 said:


> @darkness975
> 
> She has already dug a burrow on the center of the hide. That hide is too long for that enclosure and doesn't fit side to side, I got it for a 10-gal. tank. I may cut it or get something different.
> 
> ...


The mulch issue is more geared to Tarantulas because of their soft abdomens but it can also apply to Scorpions.  The rough texture can be irritating and sometimes there can be sharp pieces that we don't see that they can get injured on. When it comes to the humid species I have always preferred to play it safe and stick with the Eco-Earth or Top Soil substrate only.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Eunice (Mar 4, 2017)

I agree w/h @darkness975 on the topsoil as substrate, haven't used eco-earth for scorpions.  
 Topsoil is cheap, readily available, packs well and holds moisture for a long time. Topsoil w/h a touch of vermiculite added is what I prefer for asian species. All the scorpion species I keep have topsoil, except H. arizonensis which is a clay/sand mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah I'd soak the coco fiber until it all has a dark color.  You never know but I'd place even more $ that it's gravid going by the extra pics.  I've notice they tend to have a slightly diff shape when gravid compared to being only fat.  When fat they are shaped more like a football but when gravid they kind of flare out in the abdomen, more pair shaped, still the hunch factor of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex346 (Mar 23, 2017)

just wanted to give an update, since it's been almost 4 weeks since I got her...

- made some changes to the enclosure; replaced the hide shown in the picture with a piece of driftwood... seems like this provide a better place to hide

- removed some, but not all, of the bark... and placed a sponge in the water dish... helps retaining moisture, I'm misting pretty much every  other day

- I was feeding medium sized dubias (1/2 to 3/4 inches) and she wasn't interested... I'm feeding at night and always found the dubia still around the next morning, then I would remove it after 24 hrs... 

- last night I dropped a larger dubia (1 1/2") and she showed some interest... started walking sideways and raising the pincers as if trying to corner the roach, but wouldn't strike... after a few minutes I turned the light off and went to sleep. this morning I found her munching on the dubia... had about 1/4 done and 3/4 left... now she has less than 1/4 to go. 

- she looks less fat than before, but still looks overweight/gravid... I went by the LPS the other day and her two other companions were still for sale... they look smaller and leaner. 

other than the "not eating for 20+ days" she has been really easy to take care off... not sure if it was my fault by not feeding the right size of prey or if she wasn't hungry enough


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 23, 2017)

GET RID OF THE SPONGE  ASAP use a small water  dish with clean water .


----------



## alex346 (Mar 24, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> GET RID OF THE SPONGE  ASAP use a small water  dish with clean water .


OK... I'd a hard time keeping humidity above 78%, even after soaking the coco fiber in water. So, trying to keep it more humid... maybe I should mist daily?


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 24, 2017)

Misting is good. The SPONGE is a jungle for bacteria . Try covering up most of the ventilation in the screen top. To prevent the enclosure from dry so fast

Adding sphagnum moss helps too . Holds moisture much longer. I pack it around the hide

Reactions: Like 1


----------

